# Mileage getting better?



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Have you guys noticed gas mileage getting better? I think they quit mixing ethanol in the regular. I don’t smell it any more. 
My average has gone up 5 mpg.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Have not noticed in my area, my mpg has remained consistent. Tell you the truth I can't tell the difference by smell. I by non ethanol for the boat and regular blend for the car and can't say I have smelled a difference.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If you are getting ethanol for your car it has a distinctive sweet almost antifreeze smell to the exhaust.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

You don't list where you live. In many areas the blend of the gas changed to a summer blend about 6/1. The change could affect your mileage .


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I think I just saw a story about the Biden Administration doubling down on Ethanol in Gasoline. Something maybe about lowering gas prices?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> My average has gone up 5 mpg


You have a Humvee?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> If you are getting ethanol for your car it has a distinctive sweet almost antifreeze smell to the exhaust.


Must be the 🌽


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> You have a Humvee?


Lol. Nope. Plain old Ody.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Gas mileage went down, they're mixing more ethanol. Lost about 3mpg avg.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

5231XDMA said:


> Gas mileage went down, they're mixing more ethanol. Lost about 3mpg avg.


I noticed the same thing.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm thinking blends are regional when it comes to adding more ethanol.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I just got back from a 300 mile personal round trip. 75mph most of it, about 75 city miles. Averaged 30.1mpg . In an Odyssey.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Seasonal Gas Prices Explained


----------

